# Horney Moose Saloon gets upgrade



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

My recreation/drinking/cooking/butchering area got a much needed upgrade.  Since I have had this stainless sink for almost a year, I thought it best to install it, complete with a hot water heater.  I have had the hot water heater 2 years, but it was a close out and cheap.  Now I do not have to carry all my meat processing equipment in the house to wash.  Everyone is happy.

I took out an old smoker that the previous owners left, put in the sink, and rather than spend $80 plus on a high rise faucet, I did some southern engineering and raised up what I had with some pipe nipples and couplings.

I am not for hire!!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 21, 2007)

Love that saloon area goat. I just wish I could get my shop back from the boys (car projects in progress). So I guess we're to understand you have tools but won't travel???


----------



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

Pigcicles, I know how to do this stuff and have an idea in my head, but I do not do it on a daily basis.  Due to the level of professional help that you can or cannot receive in the place of business where you choose to buy all the various fittings to make it happen, things can get pretty frustrating.  Thus, not for hire.  It would not be economical for either of us.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 21, 2007)

I was just teasin ya goat... I'm a do-it-yer-own-dang-self guy too. Definitely not professional.. not even close. And I don't find the "help" section from the local stores to be much either. Most of the high school help, regardless of what they think, don't know it all.

Still love what you've done with the place


----------



## mossymo (Oct 21, 2007)

goat
Nice looking set up and I like the water heater idea..... now you have me thinking !!! Also, looks like you can shoot critters right out in your backyard !!!


----------



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

Deer feeder is about 100 yds away.


----------



## linescum (Oct 21, 2007)

redneck engineering at it's best


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like a rather convienent setup. You can shoot em, gut em, clean em and stuff em all without leaving the comfort of the Horney Moose Saloon! What a deal!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool place, You need to go to one of the Fairs that has a guy that makes up plaques  and paints them, or you may have somebody local and have you a cool one made  up for the Saloon


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool spot Goat ... does it have swingin doors


----------



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Blackhawk, that is on the agenda.  The water lines are now insulated and ready for winter.  I feel a cold spell coming on and I think Tuesday nite I will have  enough hours of 40* cool weather to get some smoke into a batch of dried sausage.  Tis the season!!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

and while you are at it goat........dont forget the cheese............

nice setup................

i am not a pro either..........i am a diy guy...........i can do wiring, plumbing, framing, finishing, etc..........JUST by jumping in, and doing it......(mistakes aside of course..hehe)............

i have werked with my hands all my life tho..........so.........if Joe BLow Pro can do it, i know I can............its mostly in the tools needed.........
installed floors(vinyl, ceramic, wood, carpet, etc.) for years..........i get customers saying...........WOW.......wish i could do that........i tell em........you prob. can........you just need the special tools to do it......and most you can rent........i cut my own throat saying that......but.....i believe in customer support.........


d8de


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 21, 2007)

I wish I had a spot like that to hang out in, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 looks great goat.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

me too brian........me too

ONE DAY tho


d8de


----------



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

No doors at all T-Bone and you are all welcome.  Just come right in, as the door is always open.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

cool pix but the pic ofthe firebox was a bit big on pixels....not a clear shot.


----------



## goat (Oct 21, 2007)

If I had not already bought my hot water heater on a close out sale for $99, I would give this a lot of thought.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Tankles...QQcmdZViewItem

It might also look good on a BBQ trailer.


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 21, 2007)

Those things are sweet. We have a few at work where water heaters wouldn't be feasible. One guy left the hot water on one Friday evening and it ran all weekend before he went back in.... the water was still running hot.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice set up goat! Wish I had a sausage/meat kitchen like your's too. Sweeeet!


----------



## goat (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Cowgirl, it is not very elaborate but it works.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't go for elaborate either... As long as my projects work and I'm happy with them, that's all that matters.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 22, 2007)

Hay Goat, where exactly is Uvalde, TX? I'm in Houston.
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Job, Goat. Wish Michigan was a little more suitable for such an arrangement. Sigh.


----------



## goat (Oct 22, 2007)

Uvalde is 90 miles west of San Antonio on US 90.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn, thats quite a drive from here, love to bring my single action BP six gun out your way some time and share some Q though.
Jimbo


----------



## goat (Oct 24, 2007)

Jimbo,  Perhaps we can meet during the stock show and rodeo.  I will be there a week during the bbq cookoff.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 24, 2007)

wish icould make it- always had fun @ the houston, fart worthless, & the texas trail ride. have fun for me goat.


----------

